# Hello from Indiana



## Josh Rollins (Jan 2, 2014)

Just joined the forum. I've been keeping bees for 4 years and started an orchard last year adding 200+ trees to my collection! I'm one of those chemical free guys.


----------



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

Hi Josh.

Welcome.



Josh Rollins said:


> I'm one of those chemical free guys.


Chemical free on the trees or bees or both.


----------



## Josh Rollins (Jan 2, 2014)

"Chemical free on the trees or bees or both"

None on the bees, little as possible on the trees, fish oil, seasame oil and copper. I don't treat for "pests" thats where I take a small loss and let beneficial insects and chickens take over.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice how have your bees done over the 4 years.


----------



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

Josh Rollins said:


> "Chemical free on the trees or bees or both"
> 
> None on the bees, little as possible on the trees, fish oil, seasame oil and copper. I don't treat for "pests" thats where I take a small loss and let beneficial insects and chickens take over.


Free range chickens too :applause:


----------



## Josh Rollins (Jan 2, 2014)

The first 2 years I lost some hives. One of the reasons I'm on here now. Too many guys and gals much smarter than me on bees for me to not get on here. After going foundationless and I stopped fighting the bees (read a lot of Michael Bush's stuff) things are going pretty good. Also switching to all mediums helped a ton. There is not a problem that I cannot "easily" address now.

Free range chickens are awesome both for eggs and pest control. They still don't eat Japanese Beetles but the traps for beetles work great.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Josh!


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome Josh- I am 30 miles west of Bloomington off hwy 46 - good luck with your bees and chickens


----------



## Wiseguy (Jan 18, 2014)

One of the reasons I'm here also Josh. Setting up two hives this Spring and I am learning so much from this site. I live in Bloomfield about 25 miles NW from Bedford. Wishing you the best of luck orchard and bees!


----------



## flhultra (Jun 14, 2013)

welcome from down south, Palmyra Ind.


----------



## Reg (Jan 28, 2014)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome to beesource


----------

